# Kuvasz resuce - female - 9 months old



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

*Kuvasz resuce - female - 9 months old* 
I saw this pup on National Mill Dog Rescue site. Thought I would post in case anyone was interested. It doesn't say what state the dog is in; it is a national organization. 

http://www.petango.com/Adopt/Dog-Kuv...ebred-20366735


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

KansasFarmgirl said:


> *Kuvasz resuce - female - 9 months old*
> I saw this pup on National Mill Dog Rescue site. Thought I would post in case anyone was interested._* It doesn't say what state the dog is in*_; it is a national organization.
> 
> http://www.petango.com/Adopt/Dog-Kuv...ebred-20366735


Says Colorado Springs, CO


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

That's the group's headquarters, but I think they foster them out in different states. Not sure, tho.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

They won't adopt to anyone who plans to keep dogs outside so no LGD duties for her. Too bad because from the issues the website describes ex mill dogs having, a LGD job would be perfect. They don't have to be housebroken and they would be with their charges every waking moment so no separation anxiety except for vet visits. 

She is also assumably an ex puppy mill dog, albeit a young one, so might freak out about being penned in a barn because that's how most of the big puppy mills operate.

She is in Colorado. The organization adopts nation wide but all dogs are there in CO.

I actually contacted them mentioning the separation anxiety and housebreaking non-issue to see what they say. I'll report back if they get back to me.


----------

